# ND Bucks



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm choosing a buck for a friends two does, both PB ND. here are the two bucks i liked the most http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/xcart ... t=6&page=1

http://www.superiorsemenworks.com/xcart ... t=6&page=1

which is the 'better buck' ?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

neither of the links work 

and i guess it would depend on the does that you plan on using the semen for too


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the links didn't work. . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What are the bucks names? I'll know em' haha.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

First Buck : KIDS CORRAL LL FIRE FLAME #410 
ID-24782 
DOB:05/02/04 
Color:Red, white on poll, 
white on left side and tip of tail

Sire:MCH Twin Creeks WB Fire Storm *S 
SS:MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S E 
SD:MCH Twin Creeks BH Marin's Zinnia 4*D E

Dam:Rosasharn Tom's Legacy Lily 
DS:ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S E 
DD:ARMCH Goodwood Water Lilly 2*D VG

"Fire Flame" is a show stopper just in general appearance with his "eye catching" red color. He is excellently balanced in both fore and rear. He carries himself on short rear pasterns which gives him a strong and correct heel set. He has two of three legs toward his MCH. Fire Flame's show wins include: Reserve Grand Champion Buck at the ANDDA Nigerian Dwarf Specialty at the 2005 National Show and Convention. Genetically, you cannot go wrong with this buck. Three of his grandparents are National Champions. The fourth grandparent (MCH Weisbaden) sired the 2003 AGS National Champion Junior Doe and Best Junior Get of Sire! "Fire Flame" has an extremely flat topline, and one of the longest, flattest rumps you will see in this breed along with a nice rear leg set.



[

























Second Buck:MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch +*S E #95 
ID: D-9797 
DOB: 7/31/98 
Color: Black/Tan

Sire: Twin Creeks Brave Heart +S 
SS: Inavale All That Jazz 
SD: MCH Raha Acres Twink's Pixie *D E

Dam: MCH Piddlin Acres Tiny Bubbles *D 'E' 
DS: Storybook Domino 
DD: Piddlin Acres Shamrock

BayWatch is our udder buck. He produces wide, powerful offspring with excellent general appearance, and capacious, well-attached mammary systems with good-size milkable teats and well-defined MSL. He is a grandson of 2 x National Champion doe, Raha Acres Twink's Pixie, and has already sired 4 MCH's himself, and countless sons and daughters with championship legs. Bay Watch's show wins include: 4xGCH Jr. Buck, 2xRSGC Jr. Buck, 1xRSCG Buck, 3xGCH Buck, and 1xChampion Challenge Winner. (Limited Quantities)

Marketed For: Kelley Bussey


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I hope this helps, i really dont have any good pics of the does but i can get them within the next few days.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Not Fire Flame - no proof of daughters. I love Luzifer and I also like Tahoe, and Weisbaden the best.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Those are both awesome bucks! So, Bay Watch is for sale??? The only thing that worries me about Bay Watch, if he is the buck that's for sale is that is old, born in 98 - he won't be around much longer. . . . otherwise, both are great bucks. I personally would go w/ Fire Flame, but it depends on what your friends does look like, the points they need improvement on, etc. . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

capriola-nd - this is semen sales. the bucks arent for sale. '

Weisbaden would be nice, i didnt see a tahoe, and luzifer is snappy! nut doesnt have pics of daughters, but good point , you'd want to be able to see their udders! thanks.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You can look at some Luzifer offspring on my site. Chenille, Joy and Blue. I love him!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

BAYWATCH!!!!!!!!

he throws awesome udders!! and nice kids. i have baywatch in the majority if not all my pedigrees


i'd buy baywatch if he was for sale and i had the money! he's gorgeous. i'd have him as a pet


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow, you guys now these bucks! well i think its now between luzifer and baywatch, hey! i might just have to recommend both, one for each doe! when i get the pictures up, you all can help decide which buck for which doe..but i need to get her to decide to do A.I, about how much does A.I service cost? also if they ordered both of these straws is there shipping charges or how does shipping work? we have a lady up here that can store it but i havent heard back from her.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

I wouldn't use anything out of Fire Storm regardless of his wins. From what I've gathered, he hasn't produced much worth keeping in the udder department. 
I believe Rosasharn sold him and absolutely everything out of him after some of his daughters freshened there... Another breeder sent a couple of his daughters to auction. Very telling.
That's one of the problems with campaigning an unproven buck...it create's alot of hype with no substance to back it up.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

That is true about Fire Storm, but this is Fire Flame, who is nice but has varied quality of kids. If you have to choose one, choose Baywatch over Luzifer. He is a highly marketable buck who produces quality every time, and any kids should sell well since his recent death. Luzifer is a very nice boy too, my favorite of the KC bucks, his daughters are often similar and have Luzifers look about them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Bay Watch a bit better....looks like he's producing some great girls! They both are just great, but I definately like Bay Watch a little better. That is so great you're doing AI, i've ALWAYS wanted to do that, it's just to expensive in our area, getting it shipped, held, and then the whole process. But I think that's just great people are starting to do AI w/ nigis. Have they been doing it long? I don't think it's been that long w/ nigis? I could be wrong. Good luck w/ choosing and hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Go with Bay Watch, he has some fantastic daughter's on the ground. I think Luzifer's daughters could have more height and width in the rear.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard Baywatch put on "triangle" udders alot. Dunno what they meant by that though. Wait I meant to say Dallas before, not Tahoe hahaha.

Here is my Luzifer daughter's udder. She is a HUGE improvment over her dam. It is all the luck of the draw though, you never know how genetics are going to go together.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I with with all goats its a matter of lines. I mean I've seen BW daughters that were fabulous, some who were about average. For Luz I've seen numerous does who could seriously use the height in the rear. Even Cruiser's dam could really use a bit more height.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i thought baywatch was still alive


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope he died in Jan.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have noticed that about some of his daughters - what is funny is Rusty said that Luzifer's dam had the widest highest rear udder David (Luzifer's breeder/judge) had ever seen - just goes to show they don't always "carry" what their lines suggest.


Off topic a bit but what is every (nigi breeder's) favorite bucks?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well it's obvious by now i love baywatch. 

second to that is kingwood. he was a beautiful goat who made even better kids


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I love, love, love Tiger L and Apocalypse Now. They are more popular on the East Coast, but are the most consistent bucks I have seen. Tiger and Paco are so consistent, and their offspring are always really nice. I am really sad to hear about Tiger going infertile, and Paco already is, but they are great bucks who are underrated by many. Plus they are really easy to milk.

I like Kingwood too, but I actually think he is overhyped, and to an extent Baywatch. Lucky is too, but only a tad too much, he was really awesome. JMO


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't think he's overhyped. at least not while he was alive, after he died everyone is like oh i have one of the last kids of kingwood 343243294 dollars. haha

my chocolate buck is a kingwood grandson, i didn't pay alot for him and he could use a flatter rump, but i saw his first kid crop this spring. beautiful kids, i actually wished i could have kept one but i didn'thave the room and reservations were through the roof. but i love kingwood's lines

another buck i really like is MCH (Pending) Roc N Ewe JM Duke of Earl E. he belongs to kay holloway and i love him! i'm getting a buck that is an earl grandbaby and a
MCH - CH - Pecan Hollow Willy's Dance Fever *S baby and i cannot wait!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so you all think that baywatch would be a good sire over luzifer? im going to the breeders house tommorrow to get pictures of the does, she's not into showing but i think that they would do well at an ND show. but then again i have boers. so thanks alot you guys i knew you could help! :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I see! How stupid of me!  We do everything "naturally" around here, never done AI before, although it would be cool.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> i don't think he's overhyped. at least not while he was alive, after he died everyone is like oh i have one of the last kids of kingwood 343243294 dollars. haha
> quote]
> Yeah, that is what I meant. He was a stellar buck for sure.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea he was. i love the color too


----------

